# Injection code 20552



## Ash82 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am having trouble getting medicare to pay claims for the code 20552. Most of the injections are done in the low back area for low back pain. I am submitting the claims with the diagnosis code 724.2, which medicare is denying. I'm not sure what other icd-9 code to use.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you checked with your local LMRP/LCD?  724.2 is not payable for this procedure for our locality.

http://www.cms.gov/mcd/results_inde...ent+Services+(05535)+-+Carrier&letter_range=4


----------



## kdsampson (Jun 8, 2010)

Under our locality, Medicare doesn't cover 724.2. If you check the LCD under Medicare's website for 20552 it will list the diagnosis codes that are considered medically necessary for 20552.

I hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Ash82 (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a HUGE help and answers my question. Thank you so very much.


----------

